# Could I get into a Canadian College, Please Help



## Rayden150 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good evening I´m from Nicaragua its a Third world country in Central America its actually the second poorest country in the western hemisphere, considering these facts, I would like you to respond to my question I am currently In university and I have been thinking that I would want to quit to start working and get the money to get in a Canadian College, I cant afford a university, but for me it doesn´t matter.

If I work for two years I will able to get enough money for college + living cost, The problem is that Nicaraguan education is considered inferior so if I have a third world High school diploma and one year in a third world university, would I have any chances to be accepted in a college there because If I quit University now, and start working and once I have the money I apply and don't get accepted in any Canadian college I will be screwed.

I really don't know if I should take this risk, This is why I'm asking this question
thank you so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Rayden150 said:


> Good evening I´m from Nicaragua its a Third world country in Central America its actually the second poorest country in the western hemisphere, considering these facts, I would like you to respond to my question I am currently In university and I have been thinking that I would want to quit to start working and get the money to get in a Canadian College, I cant afford a university, but for me it doesn´t matter.
> 
> If I work for two years I will able to get enough money for college + living cost, The problem is that Nicaraguan education is considered inferior so if I have a third world High school diploma and one year in a third world university, would I have any chances to be accepted in a college there because If I quit University now, and start working and once I have the money I apply and don't get accepted in any Canadian college I will be screwed.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do might be to contact the admissions department of the college you want to go to and find out what their requirements are. Whether or not they will acknowledge your high school diploma may vary from college to college and province to province

The college should be able to provide you with the appropriate information re getting a student visa, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Also, some colleges will allow you to write a high school equivalency exam. So if your high school diploma + 1 year university don't meet their requirements, you could probably write the exam.

I'm sure that your schooling will be adequate for any college, but as suggested earlier, best to write to the college directly


----------

